# Flying fish in our freshwaters



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Invasive fish are not funny they do some serious damage.

Fish flying at you aren't funny either, well, a little.

The silver carp is spreading throughout the middle of our country, messing up ecosystems and jumping out of the water when boats go by.

Now the funny part, seeing it.

What's not funny? They get up to 60 pounds!!! People are getting seriously injured.

For funny or just to see this, link here:

http://www.glfc.org/fishmgmt/Asiancarp.rm


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, a really cool post getting ignored in scientific, let's share this in the video section...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

do they jump out when they are little too... damn cuz when we were tubing on lake macatawa which is hooked to Lake michigan there would be tons of little silver fish just jumping in our wake..

thats also close to wear a grass carp was caught and two piranhas i think.. but that was by the powerplant cuz it stays warm over there.. and yes we tube by the power plant sometimes..







u just dont want to fall off


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WoW


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I like the one that jumped into the boats propellor... what a stupid stupid fish...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

wtf if that sh*t jumped in my boat i would keep it its ez fishing plus its non native=dusnt belong here= me not feeling bad i'd fry that m**********r up 4 my dog


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats the easiest fish to catch ever.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: thats a funny video to watch but for what it stands for its pretty sad


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: thats a funny video to watch but for what it stands for its pretty sad
> [snapback]789161[/snapback]​


Exactly.

Hard to preach how negative their invasion is when you're cracking up over what they do. There are other fish (mullet down here in Louisiana) that jump as a fright response. Just not any this big in our country.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

LMAO thats hot.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you know i think it just might be fun to go out there with a shot gun and do some skeet shootin


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

"Skeet Shooting"
LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## umoa (Dec 7, 2004)

funny thing is it was introduced by the government.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats hilarious









but it does suck that they are damaging our waters so much and that they are spreading pretty damn fast too


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

that would be a f*cking annoying fish to have in the tank jumping around all the time i would just keep it in a trampoline


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

umoa said:


> funny thing is it was introduced by the government.
> [snapback]789868[/snapback]​


Pretty much true, here's a good quote



> First introduced into the United States in 1973 a fish farmer used silver carp in his Arkansas ponds to control the levels of phytoplankton. By the end of the 1970's some state, federal and private facilities as well as sewage lagoons had been stocked with silver carp. It didn't take long for silver carp to be detected in natural waters.


The problem is how slow the government is to listing them as injurious and banning their import. Army core is building electronic barriers to keep them out of the Great Lakes.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

thats ace the best bits where the one gets twrown bye the propeller


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> Pretty much true, here's a good quote
> The problem is how slow the government is to listing them as injurious and banning their import. Army core is building electronic barriers to keep them out of the Great Lakes.
> [snapback]790550[/snapback]​


well thats great now that we got snake head and weed carp already..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> well thats great now that we got snake head and weed carp already..
> [snapback]790809[/snapback]​


Yes, all the more reason for us to be EXTRA careful and not dump fish.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

and not to mention the red bellies caught in one of our lakes... and im in michigan... lol

and those muscles and everything else and those little fish that i catch off the pier


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> and not to mention the red bellies caught in one of our lakes... and im in michigan... lol
> 
> and those muscles and everything else and those little fish that i catch off the pier
> [snapback]791121[/snapback]​


there were P's found in lake michigan? i never knew that....yea, next tiem im in there i will steer clear of the powerplant....lol


----------



## mike316 (Jun 6, 2004)

they found a couple of P's in muskegon Michigan. by the power plant. I wonder how long it will be before someone bans P's from Michigan?


----------

